# another Aggie rod



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This is on the Point Blank 701MLF that I won recently. Had originally thought I'd make it for me, but my good senses told me to make it for the maxillofacial surgeon that fixed me up 6 months ago. He's a colleague, wade fishes PMansfield some, and also an Ag. Really just getting started on it...got the grips/seat on and a weave in the split. I'll post more when I get it finished. I think I'm gonna have to fish it at least once before I give it to him, as I wanna test it...it's a NICE blank!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say you're off to a solid start sir! I like the intricate grip work and the weave. I'd like to know how it fishes if you give it a go before delivery. I've been contemplating building on this blank so it'll be nice to hear how it performs from a veteran rod builder. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a beautiful start and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product. WTG!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

It's looking great so far Jerry! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished rod as well.

Like it's been said, if you do get a chance to do some "testing" with it, I too would love to hear back on how it fishes. I've been contemplating building a rod on one of their blanks but don't have any first hand knowledge of how they feel/perform in the real world.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Man you do great work. I have a 7'3" Point Blank that is going to be my next build. I got to cast one a couple of weeks ago and they can really launch a lure. I have in the past always liked a smaller diameter butt on a rod, but after casting it I think the thin wall HM with a larger diameter may be the way to go.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking awesome Jerry....loving that acrylic coloring


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking good! You'll like the way it fishes, so plan on getting another. Wish you could have made it to Lance's this past weekend.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag
Beautiful work !!!Congrats !!!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

fantastic work as always.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Fishsurfer said:


> Man you do great work. I have a 7'3" Point Blank that is going to be my next build. I got to cast one a couple of weeks ago and they can really launch a lure. I have in the past always liked a smaller diameter butt on a rod, but after casting it I think the thin wall HM with a larger diameter may be the way to go.


Big butt is right! I used a 13.5 ECSM seat and reamed it to fit. I didn't even have room for a winding ck in front of the seat. It does have a #4 tube size tip. Hope to fish it w/in the next 3 wks. Did a spiral guide set up w/ KTAG 5 runners


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a killer rod there Jerry! I can't wait to hear how it fishes. Another homerun!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work my friend!!!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet work Jerry.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome looking build, Jerry


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Been a while since I've trolled they here. First thing glad to hear you're fixing yourself back up Jerry. Second is I hope my oldest don't see some of your Aggie work. There's nothing in the book against field testing, I'm guilty as charged.


----------

